# Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss



## Saarsprung (20. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

Ich konnte inwischen auch meinen zweiten Zander verhaften :k und habe nach dem 3ten Ansitz einige Fragen.
Im Internet ist ja unendlich viel über Zanderfischen zu finden, geht aber meistens um Gummifische oder es fehlt der Fluss... mit Tiroler Hölzel, fischt zumindest im Netz, auch fast niemand..

Ich gehe meistens mit nem Kumpel ans Wasser der 10er Haken in der Forellengrösse verwendet, er hatte erst einen Biss verwertet der kpl. geschluckt hatte und beim einpacken halt noch an der der Schnur hing...|rolleyes

Ich verwende 1/0er Einzelhaken und vergleichbare Drillinge, bzw. seit neuem Zwillingshaken, meine Haken sind also gut doppelt so gross wie seine, was ist hier eigendlich die richtige Wahl? Ich denke inzwischen auch an die Verwertung der Fische will schon gar keine mit knappem Mindestmass von 50 mitnehmen, die Fillets werden einfach zu klein..

Ich ködere meine Köfis immer mit Einzelhaken durchs Maul/Kopf und Drilling/Zwillingshaken am Waidloch/Schwanz an, er benutzt die umgekehrte Montage, Einzelhaken mit Köfinadel durchs Maul zum Schwanz gezogen, mit Schlaufe um den Schwanz zum Schluss.

Von dem was ich inzwischen gelesen habe ist meine Montage die schlechtere, ich habe aber mehr Bisse verwerten können...
-Nimmt der Zander den Köfi immer mit Kopf voran?
Dann ist meine Montage die schlechtere, habe auch in keinem meiner Fische den Köderfisch gefunden.. der wird ja nicht wärend des Drills verdaut...

Mein Kumpel will unbedingt versuchen mittels Boot, den Köfi in der Fahrrinne auszulegen, "da dort eher die grossen Fische stehen" 
- Macht das wirklich Sinn?
Die Saar ist ein kanalisierter Fluss, das ganze Bett wurde mit Wasserbausteinen am Rand ausgekleidet, ich benutze deswegen schon zur Tiroler Hölzel, um die Hänger zu vermeiden..
Ich will unsere Stelle mal genau mitm Echo auslooten um die Unterwasserstukturen zu sehen, eigentlich soll doch hinter der Kannte gesetzt werden... ist in nem Kanal halt blöd...|rolleyes

Meine Bisse waren überwiegend im "Randbereich" bei den verwerteten war einer am Rand, einer weiter raus..

Wie schaut es bei Regen aus? Gilt da auch das der Fisch so Geräusch- Empfindlich ist?

-Sieht man bei nem versemmeltem Biss/Anschlag eigentlich am Köderfisch Bisspuren?
Wir lassen den Fisch immer gut ne Minute ziehen und schlagen dann erst an, hatten aber schon einige male den Köfi wieder unversehrt in der Hand, bei dem Maul und den Schlundzähnen muss doch am Fisch was zu sehen sein!?
Kann bei uns am Fluss halt auch Treibgut sein, deswegen die 
Frage..

Der letzte Zander, ein 53er, hat wieder an der alten Hechtrute von meinem Vater gehangen, schätze die ist 40 Jahre alt, die hat sich gebogen als wäre ein Meter Fisch drann... waren die Ruten damals viel weicher, oder kommt das mit dem Alter?
War jetzt kein Problem, wills nur verstehen, evtl. musste der Fisch im Wasser ja auch über ein Hinderniss..

Langer Text mit vielen Fragen, evtl. könnt Ihr mir bei einigen helfen....

Danke und Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Stoney0066 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Wenn ihr Fische schonen wollt, baut euch ein Sofortanschlagsystem mit 2 großen Drillingen, einen im Kopfbereich und einen weiter hinten. Dann brauchst nicht mehr warten, Biss > Anschlag > hängt!

Die Geschichte mit den Einzelhaken funktioniert wenn du lang genug wartest, in den meisten Fällen hat der Zander dann aber komplett geschluckt...


----------



## grubenreiner (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Fische schonen wollt, baut euch ein Sofortanschlagsystem mit 2 großen Drillingen, einen im Kopfbereich und einen weiter hinten. Dann brauchst nicht mehr warten, Biss > Anschlag > hängt!
> 
> Die Geschichte mit den Einzelhaken funktioniert wenn du lang genug wartest, in den meisten Fällen hat der Zander dann aber komplett geschluckt...



Muss ich grob widersprechen. Ich nutze fast auschließlich Einzelhaken, schlage sehr schnell an und die allermeisten hängen einwandfrei. bei 2 Drillingen ist die Chance dass einer in den Kiemen landet extrem hoch, zurücksetzen fast unmöglich m.M.n.


----------



## zanderzone (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Würde auch mit Einzelhaken angeln.. 1/0 ist vllt. ein bissl groß,  3/0 oder 4/0 würde passen! Was er da mit nem 10er Haken versucht ist mir ein Rätsel! Damit angel ich auf Brassen, aber doch nicht auf Zander. Seid euch aber im Klaren! C&R funktioniert sehr selten mit Köfi auf Grund! Da werden einige drauf gehen.. Auch untermaßige.. 

Geräuschempfindlich bei Regen?? Hoffe die Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint ;-)

Es gibt nicht immer Bissspuren aber meistens gibt es Abdrücke von den Fangzähnen.. Schlundzähne hat der Zander nicht.. Da biste dann wieder bei Weißfischen.. Wenn ihr nie Bissspuren seht, dann wird es wohl Treibgut sein..

Zu der Rute deines Vaters; Früher hatten sie Ruten meistens einen hohen Fiberglasanteil und waren oft Schwabbelstöcke.. Kohlefaserruten waren früher sehr teuer, deshalb wurde die nicht oft gekauft.. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein bissl helfen!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Fr33 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Würde auch mit Einzelhaken angeln.. 1/0 ist vllt. ein bissl groß,  3/0 oder 4/0 würde passen! Was er da mit nem 10er Haken versucht ist mir ein Rätsel! Damit angel ich auf Brassen, aber doch nicht auf Zander. Seid euch aber im Klaren! C&R funktioniert sehr selten mit Köfi auf Grund! Da werden einige drauf gehen.. Auch untermaßige..
> 
> Geräuschempfindlich bei Regen?? Hoffe die Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint ;-)
> 
> ...



Ggf hast du dich vertippt - ein 1/0er ist kleiner als ein 3/0er oder 4/0er Haken.....


----------



## zanderzone (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Oh!! Da sagste auch was.. Hatte nen kleinen Denkfehler.. ;-)

Dann liegst du da ganz richtig..


----------



## n0rdfriese (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Ich angel fast ausschließlich auf Grund mit Köfi auf Zettis. Einzelhaken durchs Maul / Nase des Köfis ist meiner Ansicht nach im Fluss das Beste. So wie ich das sehe, saugen die Zander den Köderfisch vom Kopf an ein. Bei einem 1er oder max 2er Haken (Köfi ca. 6-8cm) dreht sich der Köderfisch dann auf dem Haken mit und wird mit eingesaugt, ist der Haken zu klein, funktioniert das nicht. Beim Anschlag sitzt der Haken dann meistens vorne im Maul . Schnell Anschlagen ist natürlich Pflicht, damit der Haken nicht zu tief geschluckt wird. Leicht rundliche Zanderhaken (Ich nutze die fertig gebundenen von Owner), sind nach meiner Erfahrung schonender und sitzen meistens perfekt gehakt am Maul. Von Drillingen und Zwillingen halte grundlegend nicht viel, eben wegen der höheren Verletzungsgefahr. Bei meinen Köfis wäre auch ein Zweithaken / Stinger übertrieben.


----------



## Saarsprung (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Oh, danke für die Antworten da haben wir beim nächsten mal ja einiges zu besprechen..


> Geräuschempfindlich bei Regen?? Hoffe die Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint ;-)



Doch,
mein Kumpel hatte halt gestern beim einpacken gemeint das wir zu laut, bzw. zu viel gequatscht hatten und deswegen keinen Biss mehr hatten..
Das bezweifelte ich weil wir lange im Regen saßen und auch ür den Zander ein Plätschern im Wasser zu hören ist was unser gequatsche übertönen sollte...

Das mit den Hakengrössen hatte ich mir schon gedacht, frage aber nach da ich in der Regel immer zu gross liege und als rel. Neuling mit den ganzen Grössen nicht klarkomme..
Unten mal ein Bild von den Haken aus meinem Fundus, die ich für Zander verbaut habe.. unsere Köfis sind meisten so zw. 8-10 cm, selten mal ein 15cm



> Es gibt nicht immer Bissspuren aber meistens gibt es Abdrücke von den Fangzähnen.. Schlundzähne hat der Zander nicht.. Da biste dann wieder bei Weißfischen.. Wenn ihr nie Bissspuren seht, dann wird es wohl Treibgut sein..



Also sollte mehr zu sehen sein als die ein oder andere fehlende Schuppe? 



> Was er da mit nem 10er Haken versucht ist mir ein Rätsel! Damit angel ich auf Brassen, aber doch nicht auf Zander. Seid euch aber im Klaren! C&R funktioniert sehr selten mit Köfi auf Grund! Da werden einige drauf gehen.. Auch untermaßige..



Sein Argument war/ist der vorsichtige Zander, der beim schlucken/einsaugen die grossen Haken spürt.. 
Gut, ich hatte meinen ersten mit nch grösseren Drillingen als auf meinem Hakenbild unten gefangen, die waren evtl. etwas zu gross, hatten meinen ersten aber auch schön gehakt..


Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Inni (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Hallo,

ganz links das sind die *Blitzhaken*. Hatte ich auch so im Video vom *Zanderflüsterer* gesehen und bin mit der Idee in ein Laden bei uns.
Der Verkäufer hätte mich fast raus geschmissen! So was führt er nicht, das gehört sich verboten, das ist eine riesen Tierquälerei. Meinte er. OK, kein Problem für mich, also umgesattelt.
Meine Montage sehen nun so aus, das ich ein größeren Einzelhaken auch durch das Maul und Kopfplatte schiebe und einen beweglichen Ryderhaken in die Schwanzwurzel steche. Hängt der Fisch am Ryderhaken, schiebt es den nach unten auf den Einzelhaken, da das Vorfach durch gefädelt ist, kann also nicht weg. Somit habe ich ein *Sofort Anschlagsystem* und schonende Einzelhaken. Sieht so aus das Ganze:


----------



## Saarsprung (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Ich war in meinem Luxemburger Laden, wollte Ryderhaken um auf Zander zu gehen.. hatten die nicht nur diese Zwillingshaken ..

Das mit dem beweglichem 2ten Haken habe ich mir auch bei einem Vorfach eingerichtet gefällt mir auch gut.

Aber meine Hakengrößen scheinen ja zu passen...

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## zanderzone (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Wenn du tatsächlich vor hast Fische zu releasen, dann lass bitte die  Blitzhaken weg.. Sie liegen am Fisch an und der Köfi ist  blitzschnell im Schlund verschwunden und somit war es das ! Ich habe sie und  werde sie nicht angeln.. Waren wohl mal ordentlich in Mode, aber Gott  sei Dank sind viele aufgewacht und angeln sie nicht mehr.. Problem ist: Sie haken ganz schlecht im Maul, sondern fast nur, wenn se geschluckt sind! Und Ziel dieses Hakens ist, dass sie schnell geschluckt werden.. Schmeiss se einfach in den Müll!!


----------



## hecht99 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Ich angle jetzt zwar nicht all zu oft in stärkerer Strömung aber im Stillwasser funktioniert ein Einfachhaken in Verbindung mit einem schnellen Anhieb super. Beim Posenfischen im Rücken, beim Grundangeln etwas weiter Richtung Schwanz versetzt und bei weiten Würfen durch die Schädelplatte. Hakengröße - 1 bis 2 bei Köfis von 10 - 12cm. Fehlbisse so gut wie nie. Das Schlucken kann aber selbtst bei einem Anhieb in den ersten 5 Sekunden nicht ganz ausgeschlossen werden.
In der Strömung ballern sich ja unsere Stachelritter die Dinger noch ganz anders weg. Also Einzelhaken ins Maul und schneller Anhieb. Bei 15cm Köfis würde ich allerdings ein System aus 2 Einzelhaken bevorzugen. Gerne benutze ich dafür weiches Vorfachmaterial aus der Karpfenabteilung in Verbindung mit Wide-Gape Karfpenhaken. Mit dem NO-Knot beide Haken fixieren und schon kanns los gehen!

 Der größte Fehler bei denjenigen die sagen, ein Zander muss geschluckt haben, ist der Schnurbogen beim Anhieb. Deshalb keine zu großen Schnurbögen entstehen lassen und _*vorsichtig*_ die Schnur vor dem Anhieb spannen!!!


----------



## Fr33 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Ich persönlich fische ungern auf Zander mit Köfi. Eben aus dem Grund, dass sich die Stachler in den meisten Fällen den Köfi dermaßen schnell tief in den Schlund katapultieren .... 

Hatte dieses Jahr einen Zanderansitz gemacht und mit Pose gefischt. Pose taucht ab und ich setzte sofort den Anhieb. Hatte ein 12cm Rotauge drann.

Ich fischte mit einem System aus Größerem Einzelhaken und einem kleinen Karpfenhaken der mit der Köfi an der Schwanzwurzel besser hält. Zw. Abtauchen der Pose in einem Zug und dem Anhieb vergingen nicht 5Sekunden..... dennoch hatte der Zander den Fisch schon fast komplett verschluckt. Mit 67cm ein schöner Küchenzander - aber wird nicht meine Angellei....


----------



## Maehae (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Super Thema, habe bisher nur am See/Teich auf Zander angesessen, im Neckar auch nur gejiggt, da man wirklich wenig findet, was Flussmontagen betrifft. Mich würde deshalb Eure ganze Montage interessieren. Tiroler Hölzl auf die freie Hauptschnur, also ohne Stopper, davor Wirbel, Vorfach und Fisch, oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? 

 Im See führe ich den Haken samt Vorfach mit Ködernadel einmal durch den Fisch, sodass der Haken am Maul rausschaut und das Vorfach an der Schwanzwurzel austritt. Beim Biss dann zehn Sekunden warten und anschlagen, dann hängt er fast immer recht günstig weit vorne. Wenn man bis nach der "Pause" wartet, ist der KöFi meistens geschluckt...


----------



## zanderzone (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Beim Zander hast du diese Pause nicht! Der Hecht nimmt den Köder auf, läuft ein paar Meter und frisst ihn. Zander saugt den Köder ein und weg isser.. Deshalb passt releasen und Köfi auf Zander einfach nicht zusammen..


----------



## oldhesse (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Bin kein Experte, aber anbei meine Technik:

Fische immer mit Einzelhaken. Nehme meist gebundene Karpfenhaken, stelle aber nach und nach um auf selbstgebundene. Vorfachlänge variert dann zwischen 60 und 1.20 Meter, wobei ich dies beim Posenangeln vernachlässigbar empfinde.

Je nach Lust und Laune und nach Stelle nehme ich entweder eine Ködernadel von vorne durchs Maul bis zur Schwanzwurzel.Hakenbiegung schaut zur Schwanzwurzel. Bei Grundeln durch den Schwanz, hier lässt die Haut das auch entsprechend zu. Bei größeren Köfis nehm ich nur das Hinterteil, wenn ich Lauben habe die ganze Laube und ritze sie ein.

Beim Posenfischen:
Recht schneller Anschlag, 5-15 Sekunden je nachdem wie schnell die Pose wegging, wohin sie sich bewegt hat und ob man sie noch sieht. Ich lasse eigentlich nie weit ablaufen, habe damit ganz am Anfang mal schlechte Erfahrung gemacht als nach einer Minute die Pose wieder hochkam und sich nix mehr bewegte. Den Fisch beschwere ich meistens nicht, er driftet somit recht lebensnah mit den Wasserbewegungen mit. Zieht ein Schiff Wasser oder spült es rein, bewegt sich der Köder entsprechend mit. 
Beim Grundangeln:
Ich angel mit Feederruten und offener Bremse bzw. Freilauf. Da der Freilauf bei meinen PENN Liveliner nicht gerade sensibel ist, fische ich wo es geht mit offenen Bügel und Gummiband. Da wo es nicht geht (und hier kommt der Vorteil der Feederrute) lasse ich ihn geschlossen und achte auf den Ausschlag der Feederspitze. Die Bisse sind gut ablesbar, selbst die vorsichtigen. Sehe ich eine Bewegung an der Spitze nehme ich die Rute in die Rand, öffne den Bügel und halte die Schnur gerade so fest, dass die Strömung nicht abzieht. Merke ich das abziehen des Fisches, lasse ich ihn erst einmal ein paar Meter laufen. Den Anschlag setze ich je nach Verhalten beim Abzug. Dazu schließe ich den Bügel, lasse ihn weiterlaufen bis die Schnurr stramm wird und setze einen großen Hiebbogen (das ist der Nachteil der Feederrute, hier biegt sich zu viel durch). Gerade wenn die Schnur durch die Strömung noch einen Schnurbogen erhält benötigt man ausreichend Ausholfläche, sondern kriegt man keinen Druck drauf. Ich muss jedoch auch sagen, dass ich desöfteren auch schon komplett ins Leere (vor allem Nachts) geschlagen habe, mich dabei fast auf den Rücken gelegt habe und der Fisch trotzdem hing.


----------



## Maehae (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Beim Zander hast du diese Pause nicht! Der Hecht nimmt den Köder auf, läuft ein paar Meter und frisst ihn. Zander saugt den Köder ein und weg isser.. Deshalb passt releasen und Köfi auf Zander einfach nicht zusammen..



Also meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es diese Pause schon und in ruhigen/stehenden Gewässern hängen sie oft auch dann noch spitz, wenn man direkt nach der Pause anschlägt. Vermutlich weil sie sich dann mehr Zeit lassen können.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*



Maehae schrieb:


> Also meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es diese Pause schon und in ruhigen/stehenden Gewässern hängen sie oft auch dann noch spitz, wenn man direkt nach der Pause anschlägt. Vermutlich weil sie sich dann mehr Zeit lassen können.



Eine ähnliche Erfahrung hab ich auch. In einigen stehenden Gewässern hier ziehen die Zander oftmals ein paar Meter ab, dann kommt ne kurze Pause und danch ziehen sie wieder los.
Äußerst selten hingen sie dabei, wenn man beim ersten run oder während der Pause angeschlagen hat, beim 2.run dagegen eigentlich immer und recht weit vorne im Maulwinkel.
Ich hab aber auch schon Bisse gehabt, wo man meinte da zuppelt nur nen kleiner Barsch dran, nur ganz wenige Bewegung an der Pose und danach auch Ruhe. Entpuppte sich aber dennoch als 80+ Zander (ich vermutete Standfisch, der den KöFi einfach langweilig reinsaugte, nix merkte und da weiter einfach rumstand)
Da bleibt einem gar nichts anderes übrig als zu warten.

Im Kanal hab ich dagegen komplett andere Erfahrungen, da wurden die KöFi's direkt inhalliert, man konnte nach wenigen Sekunden bereits den Anschlag setzen und der Einzelhaken hing bereits im Schlund.

Im Fluss fische ich ebenfalls mit Feederruten, die Bisse sind selten wirklich hart/brachial. Die Fische haken sich zudem fast immer gleich selbst (laufen gegen die Rute und Zug), sodaß ich da nur selten wirklich anschlagen muss.
Auch da hängt der Haken eher selten weiter vorne, mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bereits im Schlund.

Von daher geb ich dem hier durchaus recht.


> Deshalb passt releasen und Köfi auf Zander einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

köfi und zander releasen passt hervorragend.
einzelhaken, diesen in der schwanzwurzel befestigen, große köder, schneller anschlag, oder am besten - haar und selbsthakmontage.


----------



## Saarsprung (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Von den 3 Fischen die wir gefangen hatten war nur einer der zu tief geschluckt hatte, das war der der sich an meinem Kumpel seinem 10er Haken verschluckt hatte..

Den 65 und der 53er hätte ich auch releasen können hatten alle nicht tief geschluckt..

Wir warten mind. 1-2 Minuten bis zum Anschlag, ich habe Netz mak die Erlärung gefunden das der Zander in Trupps unterwegs ist, einer sich schnell den Köder schnappt, sich vor seinen Kumpels in Sicherheit bringt und dan erst den Köder richtig deht und schluckt..

Releasen will ich eigentlich gar nicht, ist ja verboten... mir gings nur darum das unter 60 cm beim Filletieren keine vernünfigen Filles entstehen, deswegen doch besser noch ein Jahr schwimmen lassen..

Mal sehen, evtl. kommts ja doch auf die Hakengrösse an... ich verstehe halt nicht, das keiner von unseren Fängen den Köder im Magen hatte...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## n0rdfriese (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Im Fluss angle ich mit steil aufgestellter Rute, also fast senkrecht mit Glocke an der Spitze. Auf die geflochtene Schnur kommt ein Anti Tangle Boom mit passendem Blei zu den aktuellen Strömungsverhältnissen. Vor dem Wirbel dann eine Perle und an den Wirbel dann direkt das Vorfach mit 1er oder 2er Zanderhaken. Mit der Montage fische ich, je nach Zielfisch halt mit anderem Haken, auch auf Aal & Barbe im Rhein. Die Montage ist denkbar einfach gehalten, ich habe kaum Fehlbisse und zu tief geschluckt haben von knapp 40 Zandern in diesem Jahr vielleicht 4-5. Wobei ich das zu tief schlucken auch auf die verwendeten Haken zurückführe. Seitdem ich auf die vorgebundenen Owner mit leichter Rundung umgestiegen bin, habe ich keinen Fisch mehr verangelt. Ich fische auf Zander ausschließlich in NL und da ist C&R sowieso angesagt. Ich möchte beim nächsten Mal Roundhooks ausprobieren, da muss man wohl gar nicht anschlagen. Die Haken sich von selber wenn der Fisch abzieht, und das angeblich sehr zuverlässig im Maul des Fisches.


----------



## Inni (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> köfi und zander releasen passt hervorragend.
> einzelhaken, diesen in der schwanzwurzel befestigen, große köder, schneller anschlag, oder am besten - haar und selbsthakmontage.




Hallo,

ich habe mir oft Gedanken gemacht und auch schon nachgefragt. Aber immer kam der Kommentar: Haar und Selbsthakmontage gibt es nicht beim Zanderangeln.
Ich finde diese Art von Montage beim Friedfischangeln super, alle Fische haken sich an der Lippe, es gibt seltenst Fehlbisse.

Könntest Du bitte Deine Montage mal genau erklären, vielleicht sind Bilder dazu auch Super #6

Vielen Dank


----------



## Revilo62 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Diese Aussage ist totaler Quatsch, Zanderangeln und Festbleimontage passt sehr gut zusammen, zumindest im Fließgewässer, da mache ich das fast ausschließlich, Fehlbißquote liegt bei ca. 15 - 20%, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass es eher kleinere Fische sind, ein Flussräuber wird nicht lange fackeln und schlägt zu, wenn sich ihm die Chance bietet.
Ein wenig anders sieht es im Stillgewässer aus, da nehme ich dann ein Running-Rig, allerdings sind in beiden Fällendie Köder auftreibend.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

simple haarmontage, nur halt auf köderfisch ausgelegt.
wie revilo schreibt, im fluß mit festblei, für´s stillwasser läuft das blei eine meter frei auf der hauptschnur.


----------



## gambinho (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Hey. Denke nicht, dass man im Fluss 1-2min mit dem Anschlag warten sollte


----------



## Saarsprung (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*



> Hey. Denke nicht, dass man im Fluss 1-2min mit dem Anschlag warten sollte



Jow ist einer der Punkte die ich beim nächsten mal testen will...
Wir haben immer das abziehen bis zur "Fresspause" abgewartet.

Ich will auch beim nächsten mal schneller anschlagen..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Hi,

Gestern war mal ein Abend an dem nix ging wir nur viel lenen konnten:c:c#h

Die Idee mit Schlauchboot hinnzufahren, war ja schon Grenzwertig, hatte mir Anfangs als wir am Spot angekommen waren schon gefallen (mussten unsern Krempel nicht weit tragen), war zum guten Schluss aber keine gute Idee#d

Wir hatten nachher leider etwas zu spät unsere Montagen zu den nen Tag vorher mittels Deeper gefundenen Löcher im Flussbett rausgepaddelt.
Das hatte zwar gut geklappt, macht aber alles zu viel Krach, ist zu Aufwändig... war ne Schnapsidee, sollte nen 10min. Fussmarsch ersetzten.... Egal, auch mal getestet#h

Ein paar schöne Bisse hatten wir, bei denen an meinen Ruten habe ich den Verdacht das die Idee mit nem kl. Korken aus Auftriebskörper zu auffällig war, ich konnte gar nix verwerten..

Beim Kumpel, waren evtl.auch die neuen Haken etwas zu klein#t.

Anbei ein Bild von einem Biss.. denke aber diesmal das es ein Zander war..

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Servus,

so wie der Köderfisch aussieht wird das wohl ein Aitel/Döbel gewesen sein. Die zerdrücken dir den Köfi und beim geringsten Widerstand spucken sie ihn wider aus.......kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

ich hätte jetzt auch nicht unbedingt auf zander getippt, mein erster gedanke war ein kleiner wels.


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*



> ch hätte jetzt auch nicht unbedingt auf Zander getippt, mein erster gedanke war ein kleiner wels.



Hatte ich auch schon im Kopf gehabt, wollte ich nur nicht warhaben, haben ja auf Zander angesessen...
Welse sind bei uns genug in der Saar, dieses Mal haben wir ja extra in den tiefsten Löchern in der Fahrrinne abgelegt...

Kenne selbst die Welsbisse aber nur so das die Schuppen weg sind, bei dem hier war ja fast nix mehr von nem Fisch zu erkennen..

Döbel sind allerdings auch bei uns im Gewässer... hab nur noch keinen gefangen...

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## NaabMäx (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Hallo,
Ja mir geht es ähnlich und ich angle schon ca. 40 Jahre.
UNd ich sag euch es kibt die 100%ige Lösung nicht um Jeden Bis zu verwerten oder keinen Schlucker zu haben.
Auf folgende Schlüsse bin ich ebenso gekommen, zum Tema mal hängt er mal nicht (Fluss, Grund).
Je nach Bewegung des Köfi durch dir Strömung, Trägheit des Zanders, und Zeit zum nehmen (Futterneid) sind alle Varianten möglich.
Und selbst beim gehen lassen bis nach dem Stop, habe ich des öfteren das Problem, dass sich irgendwo der Wiederstand so verstärkt, das er los läßt, trotz offenen Rollenbügel. Oder er läßt loß, weil er den Hacken spürt.

Also denke ich, dass die Haken nicht zu groß sein sollten, und 2 anstelle einer, sicherer ist.
Hab mal ein Video gesehen in dem der Zander den Fisch in der mitte packt, abzieht, steht und dreht, und mit dem Kopf zuerst frist. Vielleicht auch zufall und er nimmt ihn da wo er Ihn zu packen bekommt.

Da sich bei den Jigköpfen der Hacken hinterm Kopf, bis mitte Fischrücken befindet, und der Zander keine Zeit hat den langsam aufzunehmen sondern inhaliert, sollte die Methoder der 2 Hacken 2-3er Hacken einer hinten einer Vorne nicht die schlechteste Wahl sein.

Wie oft geht Ihr am Fluss im Schitt ansitzen bis Ihr einen Zander 60+ habt?

mfg
NM


----------



## lute (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Ohne alle Kommentare gelesen zu haben kann ich dir versichern, dass köfi auf zander und catch & Release in der tat nicht zusammen passt es sei denn, man angelt eine dropshot montage mit schweren blei passiv. Hier sitzt der haken genau wie beim aktiven dropshot immer im maulwinkel. Wenn ich keine c&r Absicht habe angel ich ryderaken der größe 1 oder 0/1 und fixiere dabei den kleinen haken am kiemendeckel. So hake ich fast alle zander und der haken hängt meistens schon im schlund, auch wenn ich sofort anschlage. Ist der tiefkühler schon voll und ich will trotzdem ansitzen, angel ich eine dropshotmontage und lege diese mit mindestens 80g blei ab. So haken sich die zander beim abziehen selbst und der haken sitzt so gut wie immer im maumwinkel. Eine sehr waidgerechte angelmethode, die sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Hallo Lute,
scheint ne super Sache.#6
Keiner hat gerne wenn einer schluckt.

Wär dir das mal ein Bild deiner Montage wert, - um der Fische willen.

Denke so hast du auch die möglichkeit in stärkerer Strömung anzubieten - oder?

mfg
NM


----------



## Saarsprung (21. November 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Hi,

Muss mch nochmal melden|kopfkrat

Bin in den letzten 4 Wochen regelmäßig am Wasser gewesen, habe einige Stellen ausprobiert und an meinem Equipment und Köder gearbeitet/verbessert, leider aber seitdem nix mehr gefangen|kopfkrat

Ich gehe inzwischen mit fertig montierten eingefroren Köfies/ Vorfächern ans Wasser, geht schneller... 
Habe auch mal frische Sardinen getestet, ist aber auch nicht der bringer..

Habe einige Bisse/Abzieher gehabt, kann aber nichts verwerten..

Sind die Zander bei den gefallenen Temeraturen ( von ca. 15 auf ca. 5 Grad) so viel vorsichtiger/ zickiger?

Ich versuche auch soweit es passt, an meine bewährte Stelle zu gehen, habe aber bei ner Tagsüber Sonntags Aktion bei nem Bacheinlauf feststellen müssen, das meine Gummies auf dem Rutenblank zu stramm sind da ich beim Biss die Spitze schön habe wackeln seheh..

Versuch macht halt klug... werde jetzt auch mehr gössere Köderfische einsetzen, hatte bissher meist ca. 8cm, wollte jetzt auf 10-18 cm gehen..

Habe auch schon überlegt ne Spinnrute und Wobbler aus meinem übernommenem Fundus mitzunehmen, ist das zu empfehlen?
Wenn ja, welche Farben? Ich hatte mal 40/50 Rapallas übernommen, leider nur keine Ahnung von denen #t

Ich wollte aber eigentlich mit der Spinnerei nicht unbedingt wieder anfangen..

Setze inzwischen immer eine Rute weiter Richtung Flussmitte, eine eher am Randbereich..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Komisch, dass gerade bei euch auf Köfi nix geht, Angelkollegen von mir, die nur n paar km streckenabwärts unterw sind, die aktiv unterwegs sind berichten, dass sie gerade zumind in gewissen Tageszeiten an der Saar in den Kescher springen u selten unter zweistellige Zahlen an Barsch u Zander haben gerade, auch wenns keine Riesen an Zander sind, aber die Bissquote soll auf Gufi generell gerade sehr stark sein, wenn man den Erzählungen glauben schenken darf. Und ich glaube es stimmt schon, weil Fotos von vielen Fischen haben die auch reichlich geschickt.
Zu welchen Tageszeiten versuchst du es? Vlt bist du zur falschen Zeit am Wasser?
Also entweder Taktik ändern und auf Spinnen umschwenken, oder evtl auch mal frische Köfis probieren statt den gefrorenen evtl? Beschreibe mal deine Montage- Hakengr, Schnurdicke, vlt sollte man auch etw feiner fischen aktuell? Nur mal als n paar grobe/ grundsätzl Ansätze.


----------



## Saarsprung (22. November 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Hallo Saarburger 

Jow, bin zwar erst wieder seit 2 Jahren aktiv, habe aber schon seit langem mitbekommen das Zandertechnisch auf eurer Strecke wesentlich mehr geht...

Meine Vorfächer binde ich aus 0.25er oder 0.28er FC, zw. 70 und 90cm lang, meine Haken sind zu meinen Anfängen kleiner geworden, ich habe veschiedene Hakengrössen, glaube 4+3 er Balzer Drillinge und Ryder Haken und einige 1/0er Einzelhaken.

Habe auch einige Varianten des Anköderns versucht aber keinen Unterschied festgestellt.

Ich fische immer mit anti tangle boom aus Messing mit 40gr. Tiroler Hölzel.

Wobei mir inzwischen von den Messing booms abgeraten wurde...
Glaube ich aber nicht wirklich drann, mein 2ter Zander fiel auch auf das Messing Röhrchen mit wesentlich grösseren Drillingen rein...

Uhrzeit.. ich versuche gg. 16.00 am Wasser zu sein.. dann jetzt halt bis 19.00 Uhr, ab und zu am Wochenende auch mal früher ans Wasser..
Aber noch nie bei Sonnenaufgang oder Vormittags..

Mit Gufis will ich eigentlich gar nicht anfangen, zu bräuchte auch ne andere Rute, hab genug Zeug rummstehen..

Muss mich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen eher in das Ansitzfischen reinarbeiten|evil:

Naja, war eben auch wieder 3 Stunden im Regen (Auto).. und habe meine Funk Bissanzeiger ausprobiert, die Saar führt im Moment wieder mehr Wasser, das wird jetzt zwar trüber die Strömung an dieser Stelle ist jetzt aber zu hoch für die Gummi auf dem Blank Technik...

Bissanzeiger funktionieren#t war heute nur kein Biss:c

Naja, an den nächsten trockenen Tagen werd ich mal wieder zu meiner alten Stelle Wandern.. da iss nix mit Auto

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. November 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Okay, wird wohl  der Knackpunkt bei dir auch die Zeit sein, wie schon von mir erwähnt, die Hauptbeisszeit an den Spots bis jetzt, wurde mit 10H- 13H angegeben von den Kollegen, was die letzten Wochen angeht. 

Auch experimentiere ruhig mal mit der Vorfachlänge, ich gehe gerne auch mal bis 1,6m Vorf länge rauf, oder verschaffe dem Köfi alternativ ruhig auch mal Auftrieb, mit Styropor oder Luftinjektion mittels Spritze. Aus der Mosel haben die Kollegen übr jetzt allein 4(!!) Barsche Ü45cm gefangen auf Gufis, heute morgen ganz frisch die Fotos gesehen was für Kirschen, ich sags euch... 

Übr: Wenn du die Zettis mitnehmen willst, sind Ryder-haken okay, sollten aber vermehrt Untermaßige beissen ODER auch mal n paar Fische (irgendwie) den Weg ins Wasser zurückfinden sollten  würde ich stark zu kurzschenkligen einzelhaken, besser ohen WH od WH angedrückt, tendieren.
Soll jetzt explizit keine "Belehrung" o.Ä sein, lediglich als kleinen Tipp verstehen. Auch finde ich die  (konstr bedingt zu) dicken Schenkel der Ryderhaken meist hinderlich beim Aufziehen kleinerer Köfis.


----------



## Saarsprung (25. November 2016)

*AW: Fragen zu Zanderansitz am Fluss*

Danke für die Tipps!

Soweit das ich mir Gedanken über Schonhaken oder zurücksetzen mache bin ich leider noch nicht#c

Ich hatte vorgestern an meiner Lieblingsstelle mal nen Biss
War so gg. 18.30 Uhr
Er biss auf nen 14cm Barsch, bei dem ich den Kopf und die Rückenflosse abgeschnitten hatte.

Dieser Köfi war schon 2x im Gefrierfach, hatte zu wenig Köfies..#t

Egal, war laut Bissanzeiger eigentlich gar kein richtiger Biss, der Fisch hatte wie es scheint nur angefangen mit dem Köfi zu spielen, hatte anfangs überhaupt nicht abgezogen, erst als ich die Schnur richtig frei machte zog er irgendwann zaghaft ab.
Dachte eigentlich wieder an Treibgut, nach ca. 2 Min. schlug ich an, spürte auch mal wieder nen Fisch am Band, 5 Meter vorm Ufer hörte ich leider nur noch einmal den Fisch an der Wasseroberfläche schlagen.. weg war er. An meinem Barsch waren noch nicht mal Bisswunden zu sehen. 


Mal schauen wie ich am Wochenende ans Wasser komme, werde als nächstes mal längere Vorfächer und Auftrieb umsetzen, habe jetzt auch Köfies in einer grösse, wo noch Platz für nen kleinen Auftriebskörper ist...


Gruss

Thomas


----------

